# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  blkproc,mean,imgauss چگونگی استفاده از این کدها و فیلترها

## raspi.m

11.jpg
سلام میشه در خصوص  فایل تصویری که اتچ کردم هز توضیحاتی هست بهم بگید 
برایه پروزه ارشدم نیاز به راهنمایی دارم 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## raspi.m

مهندسان عزیز هیشکی نمیخواد یه راهنمایی داشته باشه واسه نوشتن این blkproc, اگه چیزی بلدید کمک کنید

----------


## mb1372

> مهندسان عزیز هیشکی نمیخواد یه راهنمایی داشته باشه واسه نوشتن این blkproc, اگه چیزی بلدید کمک کنید


این آدرس شاید کمکتون کنه:
https://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/answers/20953-usage-of-blkproc-function-in-matlab

----------


## raspi.m

دوست عزیز هیچ راهنمایی دیگه ای راجع به این کد blkproc ندارید یخورده توضیحات ابتدایی تر و راهنمایی هایه بیشتر 
ممنون میشم

----------


## mb1372

> دوست عزیز هیچ راهنمایی دیگه ای راجع به این کد blkproc ندارید یخورده توضیحات ابتدایی تر و راهنمایی هایه بیشتر 
> ممنون میشم


اطلاعات جدیدی که بدست آوردم اینه که جایگزین این تابع در نسخه های جدیدتر (مثلا 2016) تابع blockproc هست. 
B=blockproc(A,blockSize,fun)
تابع فوق با اعمال تابع fun روی هر یک از قطعات تعریف شده در blockSize متعلق به تصویر A، خروجی را به صورت یکجا در متغیر B ذخیره می کند. blockSize را می توان به صورت زیر تعریف کرد:
blockSize=[rows columns]
rows تعداد ردیف های مورد نیاز برای تقسیم تصویر است. columns هم تعداد ستون ها.
اطلاعات بیشتر:

http://www.peteryu.ca/tutorials/matlab/blockaverage

----------


## raspi.m

ممنون از توجه و پاسخگویی شما .
من در کد نویسی هم مشکل دارم چون تازه با مطلب آشنا شدم الان کد s که در بالای صفحه دورش خط کشیده ام رو چطور در مطلب بنویسم با استفاده از این blkproc که پاسخ رو بهم بده با فرض اینکه I  ها مقادیرشون رو دارم و ورودی کار من یک تصویره و نتایخ این کدها رو هم میخوام رو یک تصویر مغز انسان پیدا کنم که چه تغییراتی ایجاد میکنه
سپاسگزارم اگه بازم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## mb1372

> ممنون از توجه و پاسخگویی شما .
> من در کد نویسی هم مشکل دارم چون تازه با مطلب آشنا شدم الان کد s که در بالای صفحه دورش خط کشیده ام رو چطور در مطلب بنویسم با استفاده از این blkproc که پاسخ رو بهم بده با فرض اینکه I  ها مقادیرشون رو دارم و ورودی کار من یک تصویره و نتایخ این کدها رو هم میخوام رو یک تصویر مغز انسان پیدا کنم که چه تغییراتی ایجاد میکنه
> سپاسگزارم اگه بازم راهنماییم کنید


متاسفانه درباره فیلترها اطلاعی ندارم. اما اگه در مورد نکات اولیه برنامه نویسی مشکلی داشتید، مشکل رو دقیق مطرح کنید. امیدوارم بتونم کمکتون کنم.

----------


## raspi.m

سلام من دوتا فیلتر رو پیاده سازی کردم حالا منها وقدر مطلقش رو نمیدونم چطور کد بزنم ، فیلتر mean , guss

میتونید برایه منها و قدر مطلق کمک کنید
IMG_20170618_121922.jpg

----------


## mb1372

> سلام من دوتا فیلتر رو پیاده سازی کردم حالا منها وقدر مطلقش رو نمیدونم چطور کد بزنم ، فیلتر mean , guss
> 
> میتونید برایه منها و قدر مطلق کمک کنید


سلام
اگه منظورتون منها و قدرمطلق عددی باشه (و اصطلاحی در پردازش تصویر نیست!) خیلی ساده با کد زیر میتونید این کار رو انجام بدید:
y=abs(x_mean-x_gauss)
که x_mean خروجی فیلتر میانگین و x_gauss خروجی فیلتر گوس هست. نتیجه هم در متغیر y ذخیره شده.

----------


## raspi.m

اولین پست منو نگاه کنید بالایه صفحه یه قدر مطلقیه که داخلش دوتا آی رو منها کردم الان من فیلتر هارو روی تصاویر انجام دادم و نتیجه هم تصویره 
حالا پاسخ این دوتا فیلتر رو میخوام منها کنم و داخل قدر مطلق باشه ، در اصل پاسخ منها باید روی تصویر تغییر ایجاد کنه ودر نهایت تصویر نهایی رو بهم بده

----------


## mb1372

> اولین پست منو نگاه کنید بالایه صفحه یه قدر مطلقیه که داخلش دوتا آی رو منها کردم الان من فیلتر هارو روی تصاویر انجام دادم و نتیجه هم تصویره 
> حالا پاسخ این دوتا فیلتر رو میخوام منها کنم و داخل قدر مطلق باشه ، در اصل پاسخ منها باید روی تصویر تغییر ایجاد کنه ودر نهایت تصویر نهایی رو بهم بده


تصاویری که وارد متلب میشن به صورت یک ماتریس باهاشون رفتار میکنه. خروجی فیلترها هم قاعدتا باید ماتریس باشند.
چون ورودی تابع abs، ماتریس هم میتونه باشه، پس کدی که گفتم باید جواب بده. امتحانش کنید.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

سوالات خود را در اینجا مطرح کنید.

----------

